# Best mosquito repellent?



## Caz.I

Ok, I know we have discussed this before but I dont think anyone came up with a definite answer - and since I am going camping this weekend, I need something to stop me from getting bitten to death - any ideas?


----------



## jojo

I use lemon smelling spray from mercadona - its in a bright orange bottle. I cover "exposed" bits every night before I go to sleep - it seems to work, so far!!??? But I dont use it during the day, altho I sometimes spray it on my ankles in the evenings. That said, we havent had the really hot weather yet, so I havent become too obsessive. 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn

Caz.I said:


> Ok, I know we have discussed this before but I dont think anyone came up with a definite answer - and since I am going camping this weekend, I need something to stop me from getting bitten to death - any ideas?


I'd use a repellant, and also have long trousers/shirt sleeves on in the evening and early morning... If they can't get to you, they can't bite you!


----------



## Alcalaina

jojo said:


> I use lemon smelling spray from mercadona - its in a bright orange bottle. I cover "exposed" bits every night before I go to sleep - it seems to work, so far!!??? But I dont use it during the day, altho I sometimes spray it on my ankles in the evenings. That said, we havent had the really hot weather yet, so I havent become too obsessive.
> 
> Jo xxx


Citronella? I bought some once but my OH can't stand the smell!

The only 100% effective repellant is Deet. It's what you use in malarial zones. But it wrecks your clothes ...

There are plug-in devices for use indoors, which are very effective. Put mesh over the windows to stop them getting in, and spray round the edges.

Wear long sleeves and trousers if you are out of doors at dusk. They rarely bite when the sun is out or when it's windy.

If you do get bitten, get some anti-histamine cream from the farmacia to stop them itching.


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> I use lemon smelling spray from mercadona - its in a bright orange bottle. I cover "exposed" bits every night before I go to sleep - it seems to work, so far!!??? But I dont use it during the day, altho I sometimes spray it on my ankles in the evenings. That said, we havent had the really hot weather yet, so I havent become too obsessive.
> 
> Jo xxx


Okay, Jo, thanks for that, will be going there later so will look for it. Even though it is not that hot yet, I have already been bitten indoors (on face!), a few nights ago, so I am dreading sleeping in a tent! 

Yes, Lynne, someone mentioned long sleeves and trousers to me too so I will take note of that. Though face and head need covered too. Now this is exactly the sort of situation where wearing the full face Burkha would be just perfect lol. 

Alcalaina, haven't seen Deet - do they sell it in Spain? Though if it wrecks your clothes (you mean stains or holes?) that is another dilemma - decent clothes or being itch free? The latter probably.

thanks all for your replies.


----------



## Alcalaina

Caz.I said:


> Okay, Jo, thanks for that, will be going there later so will look for it. Even though it is not that hot yet, I have already been bitten indoors (on face!), a few nights ago, so I am dreading sleeping in a tent!
> 
> Yes, Lynne, someone mentioned long sleeves and trousers to me too so I will take note of that. Though face and head need covered too. Now this is exactly the sort of situation where wearing the full face Burkha would be just perfect lol.
> 
> Alcalaina, haven't seen Deet - do they sell it in Spain? Though if it wrecks your clothes (you mean stains or holes?) that is another dilemma - decent clothes or being itch free? The latter probably.
> 
> thanks all for your replies.


DEET is the name of the chemical (N,N-Diethyl-meta-toluamide) that does the job. The higher the concentration of DEET in the product you buy, the more effective it will be, but you would only use 100% if you were canoeing up the Amazon! Ask at the Farmacia and ask for something that is 30-50% concentration, that gives you protection fr 3 to 6 hours.

It's a solvent so don't wear man-made fabrics as it might make holes in them. It might also stain light clothes. Don't apply it to broken skin, as it is an irritant.

More here: DEET - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chrisnation

*Deet addict*



Alcalaina said:


> DEET is the name of the chemical (N,N-Diethyl-meta-toluamide) that does the job. The higher the concentration of DEET in the product you buy, the more effective it will be, but you would only use 100% if you were canoeing up the Amazon! Ask at the Farmacia and ask for something that is 30-50% concentration, that gives you protection fr 3 to 6 hours.
> 
> It's a solvent so don't wear man-made fabrics as it might make holes in them. It might also stain light clothes. Don't apply it to broken skin, as it is an irritant.
> 
> More here: DEET - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I just love the smell of DEET. I spent 3 years in Singapore in the mid '50s, as a young child, and the smell of '_Flit_' [the brand of DEET we used] wafted around my bedroom _every night_ as my mother sprayed the room with a large pump-up sprayer, like the ones gardeners use.

So a whiff of DEET takes me straight back to tropical nights under a mosquito net.

Now we have aerosols and I always keep one by my bedside. From the age of 4 I have woken up on red alert if a mozzie is buzzing around in the room. I set out to hunt the blighter down and don't go back to bed until I've zapped it with the spray. 

This does sound a bit fanatical but it's been imprinted long-time now. There was malaria out east - my mother had it - I've had '_Big Foot_' in Brazil [my name for when you've had so many bites around the ankles that your feet swell up and you can't get your shoes on] and dengue in Trinidad from daytime-flying mozzies.

I have found that mozzies can bite through clothes. Obviously, an open weave is more vulnerable than something very fine. 

The best anti-mozzie protection is air-con. They can't fly if they're cold.


----------



## chrisnation

Of course, air-con is unlikely in a tent!


----------



## chrisnation

Just to confirm how tough I am on bites and the causes of bites, I once imported a flea from an artist-friend's obligatory flea-ridden garret. The blighter called my bed 'home'. It came out for dinner once I'd been in bed for 20-30 mins or so and all was nicely warmed up.

I'd feel a bite, strip back the duvet and chase it round the bed with my fist. They move fast and are immune to a fist if the back surface is a mattress not a wall.

I finally worked out a cunning plan. I waited the usual 30 mins and then emptied a COMPLETE can of Raid under the bed clothes and held my end down tight.

Bye Bye bed-bug.


----------



## xabiaxica

chrisnation said:


> Just to confirm how tough I am on bites and the causes of bites, I once imported a flea from an artist-friend's obligatory flea-ridden garret. The blighter called my bed 'home'. It came out for dinner once I'd been in bed for 20-30 mins or so and all was nicely warmed up.
> 
> I'd feel a bite, strip back the duvet and chase it round the bed with my fist. They move fast and are immune to a fist if the back surface is a mattress not a wall.
> 
> I finally worked out a cunning plan. I waited the usual 30 mins and then emptied a COMPLETE can of Raid under the bed clothes and held my end down tight.
> 
> Bye Bye bed-bug.


did you get out of the bed first


----------



## chrisnation

No! 

I wanted to make sure the little blighter had his bib and tucker on and was making free with my blood! And my feet made a kinda tent which would allow the _Raid_ to billow around to all parts...

That's why I had to hold down the head end of the duvet real tight. I was prepared for all of me from the neck down to take the hit ...

As I said, tough on bites and the causes of bites...


----------



## Caz.I

chrisnation said:


> No!
> 
> I wanted to make sure the little blighter had his bib and tucker on and was making free with my blood! And my feet made a kinda tent which would allow the _Raid_ to billow around to all parts...
> 
> That's why I had to hold down the head end of the duvet real tight. I was prepared for all of me from the neck down to take the hit ...
> 
> As I said, tough on bites and the causes of bites...


Well I'm amazed _you're_ still alive! 

Anyway, I survived my camping trip with only about 3 mosquito bites which is a lot less than I was expecting. I used the orange Mercadona stuff liberally as well as some other kinds of spray repellent, patches, plus some kind of mosquito incense stuff for outside and a mosquito block repellent which we hung inside the tent. So I was prepared!
Unfortunately, I wasnt prepared for noisy neighbours in nearby tents having loud drunken discussions at the top of their voices from 5am - 7am but you cant have everything! Next time I'll have to pack earplugs too!


----------



## Guest

Alcalaina said:


> Citronella? I bought some once but my OH can't stand the smell!
> 
> The only 100% effective repellant is Deet. It's what you use in malarial zones. But it wrecks your clothes ...
> 
> There are plug-in devices for use indoors, which are very effective. Put mesh over the windows to stop them getting in, and spray round the edges.
> 
> Wear long sleeves and trousers if you are out of doors at dusk. They rarely bite when the sun is out or when it's windy.
> 
> If you do get bitten, get some anti-histamine cream from the farmacia to stop them itching.


Having lived seven summers in central Canada....I agree 100% with Alcalaina...DEET was the only thing that worked there for mosquitoes, black flies, no see ums...

I enjoyed reading the history of the early exploration of Canada, where the mosquitoes actually blotted out the sun and killed horses and drove men insane. We used to watch the non-DEET folks do the jitter bug waiting at the cross walks in Winnipeg...


----------



## chrisnation

Earplugs, eh? Well, in my experience they are more dangerous than a can-load of _Raid_. 


When I was a coming photographer I used to do a lot of live performance stuff for record companies. Back in those days we didn't think about ear defenders, hence my moderately intense tinnitus now. But one night, at the Roundhouse, crammed up against the lip of the stage under the customary hail of beer cans and abuse, I couldn't stand the noise any more and asked a girl for a paper tissue. Once a wad per lug was installed in my lug'oles, I found I couldn't get them out. Totally deaf for days until I could get in to see the doc.

In latter days I've been staying in London from time to time with a friend in her tiny studio flat. We both snore like enraged sci-fi dinosaurs. We got foam earplugs. After regular use, despite keeping them clean, my ears got compacted with wax and I was deaf again. Nothing that a week of three times a day with the warm olive oil and a jet blast won't sort but - tedious.


----------



## Alcalaina

Caz.I said:


> Well I'm amazed _you're_ still alive!
> 
> Anyway, I survived my camping trip with only about 3 mosquito bites which is a lot less than I was expecting. I used the orange Mercadona stuff liberally as well as some other kinds of spray repellent, patches, plus some kind of mosquito incense stuff for outside and a mosquito block repellent which we hung inside the tent. So I was prepared!
> Unfortunately, I wasnt prepared for noisy neighbours in nearby tents having loud drunken discussions at the top of their voices from 5am - 7am but you cant have everything! Next time I'll have to pack earplugs too!


You should have used Chrisnation's "tough on bites" tactics on them ...


----------



## JoCatalunya

For future reference there is a product called Natural Honey Body Lotion which actually repels biting bugs even though it wasnt designed to do so. 
Also there is an oil called Neem which is good at repelling insects, including mosquitoes, ticks, etc it is organic and whilst it doesnt smell very nice it does what it says on the tin.
Burning mosquito coils is usually pretty effective and you don't have to have any electic to do it.
Citronella works at repelling mosquitoes and mosca negras, but nothing beats a mosquito net above ones bed.


----------



## xabiaxica

on a slight tangent......


a friend of mine has a very bad reaction when she is bitten by sand flies - it seems she only has to set foot outside to get bitten

she takes antihistamines constantly in the season - topped up by sprays, creams & even jabs!!

of course it would be better if there was some sort of repellent

I suggested she wear a scalibor collar like her dogs - it didn't go down too well

any ideas, anyone


----------



## JoCatalunya

xabiachica said:


> on a slight tangent......
> 
> 
> a friend of mine has a very bad reaction when she is bitten by sand flies - it seems she only has to set foot outside to get bitten
> 
> she takes antihistamines constantly in the season - topped up by sprays, creams & even jabs!!
> 
> of course it would be better if there was some sort of repellent
> 
> I suggested she wear a scalibor collar like her dogs - it didn't go down too well
> 
> any ideas, anyone


My Pharmacist has recommended a new product, it's called 'Stick Pick' by Esteve, it is a patch which you rub on your clothes and it acts as a repellant, you top it up periodically but it is supposed to last up to 12 hours. Don't know if it works yet, only just bought a pack, so soon as I know I will report.
I too have mega bad reactions to bites, Mosca Negra bites make my skin blister then if I am bitten more than a couple of times around the same place I get tracking and have to go to hospital for treatment.
When I lived in Saudi I got bitten by something or other and nearly lost my lower half of my leg thanks to blood poisoning. So I am always on the lookout for any repellant that is supposed to do the biz with regards keeping those little beggars off me.


----------



## xabiaxica

JoCatalunya said:


> My Pharmacist has recommended a new product, it's called 'Stick Pick' by Esteve, it is a patch which you rub on your clothes and it acts as a repellant, you top it up periodically but it is supposed to last up to 12 hours. Don't know if it works yet, only just bought a pack, so soon as I know I will report.
> I too have mega bad reactions to bites, Mosca Negra bites make my skin blister then if I am bitten more than a couple of times around the same place I get tracking and have to go to hospital for treatment.
> When I lived in Saudi I got bitten by something or other and nearly lost my lower half of my leg thanks to blood poisoning. So I am always on the lookout for any repellant that is supposed to do the biz with regards keeping those little beggars off me.


aahhh - some other friends were saying they had something like that from Mercadona - for mozzies - they said that last year they actually rubbed these patcheson their skin - but nowit clearly states that you have torub themon your clothes

no idea if they work either - must ask them for an update, too

I'll suggest them to my sand-fly friend


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> on a slight tangent......
> 
> 
> a friend of mine has a very bad reaction when she is bitten by sand flies - it seems she only has to set foot outside to get bitten
> 
> she takes antihistamines constantly in the season - topped up by sprays, creams & even jabs!!
> 
> of course it would be better if there was some sort of repellent
> 
> I suggested she wear a scalibor collar like her dogs - it didn't go down too well
> 
> any ideas, anyone


Those sand flies are no joke. My mum got bitten by one when they came over for our wedding and ended up in hospital when they got back. Now she's on blood thinning tablets for life as a result!


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Those sand flies are no joke. My mum got bitten by one when they came over for our wedding and ended up in hospital when they got back. Now she's on blood thinning tablets for life as a result!


----------



## Caz.I

JoCatalunya said:


> My Pharmacist has recommended a new product, it's called 'Stick Pick' by Esteve, it is a patch which you rub on your clothes and it acts as a repellant, you top it up periodically but it is supposed to last up to 12 hours. Don't know if it works yet, only just bought a pack, so soon as I know I will report.
> I too have mega bad reactions to bites, Mosca Negra bites make my skin blister then if I am bitten more than a couple of times around the same place I get tracking and have to go to hospital for treatment.
> When I lived in Saudi I got bitten by something or other and nearly lost my lower half of my leg thanks to blood poisoning. So I am always on the lookout for any repellant that is supposed to do the biz with regards keeping those little beggars off me.


I bought Stick Pick too but assumed you had to put it on your skin, (didnt read the instructions but the ones I used to buy from Mercadona were for the skin so thought they were the same). NOW I have read the instructions and it is true you put them on your clothes. Anyway, have used them on the skin and dont think they are working as got a couple of bites the other night (at home not in a tent!).
Re the Natural Honey product you mentioned and the Neem oil - where did you get them? What was the make of the body lotion? I am always on the look out for such things too.
The mosquito coils I used on the campsite, but it said they were for outside use only, and think they were okay outside actually, it was when I was _in_ the tent that I got bitten. I was bitten on the feet (where I didnt have repellent on) through my socks. 
But this week I think i have been bitten more at home than camping. But I havent been using the repellent as much.
Chrisnation - the Raid attack sounds effective but think I'd end up gassing myself by accident. Re the earplugs, your story makes me think that I must have been quite sensible in my reckless youth when I was going to the likes of Ramones gigs and standing right next to the speaker! I was temporarily deaf for a couple of days but thank goodness I didnt use earplugs lol!


----------



## Joan14

Hubby and myself have been chewed senseless with mozzies the past couple of years and the pharmacist told hubby to go straight to the doctors for treatment, he ended up having injections and tablets for over 150 bites, used 50% deet last year with no effect but this year I've found a 95% one lol and dived head first into the shelf to get it. Fingers crossed it works, it's called Ben's and I bought it from Superdrug in N.I.


----------



## Happyexpat

The orange bottle liquid is Inkor Repelente Vaporizador, repelente mosquitos from Mercadona. It works superbly and we have been using it for years. It also keep flies off for quote a while. Highly recommended!


----------



## zilly

I use Mercadona's orange bottle too-and it's excellent I agree-and not expensive. I give the dogs a squirt too in the evening to help keep mossies. off them even if they do have Scalibors.


----------



## jojo

zilly said:


> I use Mercadona's orange bottle too-and it's excellent I agree-and not expensive. I give the dogs a squirt too in the evening to help keep mossies. off them even if they do have Scalibors.



Yep, I spray it on before bedtime everynight (I know how to live!!). I hadnt thought of putting it on the dogs - good idea!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

Has anyone tried the Bayer spray for exterior use? I've see it by the checkout in Leroy Merlin. The way the price is tumbling, I suspect it is not that effective ...

Anti-mosquitos BAYER exteriores Ref.14552223 Leroy Merlin - Bricolaje, construcción, decoración, jardín


----------



## Happyexpat

Yep we have tried it, I am sure it is mosquito food!


----------



## toffeeboy

*window nets*

What 'plug-ins' do people use and find the most effective or are they all pretty much the same? 

Also where can you buy the frames with mosquito nets attached to them that I see on the outside of peoples windows?

Thanks


----------



## zilly

I use the Mercadona 'plug-ins' for the bedroom at night and living room in the evening.I find they are fine.


----------



## Alcalaina

toffeeboy said:


> What 'plug-ins' do people use and find the most effective or are they all pretty much the same?
> 
> Also where can you buy the frames with mosquito nets attached to them that I see on the outside of peoples windows?
> 
> Thanks


I got a kit from Leroy Merlin that included insect-proof netting (_malla_) and some tape that is sticky on one side and velcro on the other. You stick the tape round the outside of the window and then press the net onto it. Works a treat (but not, of course, if your windows open outwards ...).


----------



## JoCatalunya

Caz.I said:


> I bought Stick Pick too but assumed you had to put it on your skin, (didnt read the instructions but the ones I used to buy from Mercadona were for the skin so thought they were the same). NOW I have read the instructions and it is true you put them on your clothes. Anyway, have used them on the skin and dont think they are working as got a couple of bites the other night (at home not in a tent!).
> Re the Natural Honey product you mentioned and the Neem oil - where did you get them? What was the make of the body lotion? I am always on the look out for such things too.
> The mosquito coils I used on the campsite, but it said they were for outside use only, and think they were okay outside actually, it was when I was _in_ the tent that I got bitten. I was bitten on the feet (where I didnt have repellent on) through my socks.
> But this week I think i have been bitten more at home than camping. But I havent been using the repellent as much.
> Chrisnation - the Raid attack sounds effective but think I'd end up gassing myself by accident. Re the earplugs, your story makes me think that I must have been quite sensible in my reckless youth when I was going to the likes of Ramones gigs and standing right next to the speaker! I was temporarily deaf for a couple of days but thank goodness I didnt use earplugs lol!


The Natural Honey Body Lotion is available from Sabeco and Mercadona. I use both the shower gel and lotion to act as a double whammy, seems to work but of course it is not designed for actual insect repellant, it just happens as an accident.
Neem oil is available on the internet, try Amazon / Ebay etc, you can buy small bottles right up to 5 litres. 
You could also try citronella candles which you could burn prior to going to bed.
I have a mozzie net above my bed and spray inside it before I go to bed, I cannot say enough about them they really do work, however, I have to say my nets come from the far east and have a very, very fine weave the ones I have seen hereabouts would let an elephant through.


----------



## JoCatalunya

Alcalaina said:


> I got a kit from Leroy Merlin that included insect-proof netting (_malla_) and some tape that is sticky on one side and velcro on the other. You stick the tape round the outside of the window and then press the net onto it. Works a treat (but not, of course, if your windows open outwards ...).


I made my own, I bought the Malla from the local Ferrateria as well as the wood, screws and angles to help support the corners. They werent difficult at all and whats more they cost a fraction of the ones you buy in Leroy's etc. 
But of course the choice is yours.


----------



## Alcalaina

JoCatalunya said:


> I made my own, I bought the Malla from the local Ferrateria as well as the wood, screws and angles to help support the corners. They werent difficult at all and whats more they cost a fraction of the ones you buy in Leroy's etc.
> But of course the choice is yours.


That's fine if you can access it from the outside, but our bathroom is on the 2nd floor and I had to fit it from inside - we can't get a ladder round the back as there is a Roman ruin in the way!

The kit cost about 5 euros I think, enough for two smallish windows.


----------



## JoCatalunya

Alcalaina said:


> That's fine if you can access it from the outside, but our bathroom is on the 2nd floor and I had to fit it from inside - we can't get a ladder round the back as there is a Roman ruin in the way!
> 
> The kit cost about 5 euros I think, enough for two smallish windows.


Haven't you heard of repelling? Honestly, some folk give in way too easily.


----------



## Happyexpat

It is said that eating loads of garlic helps, keeps them off and everybody else as well LOL


----------



## CapnBilly

If you take vitamin B in tablet form they will leave you alone. The


----------



## CapnBilly

When we moved here my wife was bitten very badly. The doctor told her to take vitamin B tablets every day. They leave her alone now. I'm lucky I don't normally get bitten but if I do , for bites I buy some cream from the Farmacia called Alergical which stops the itching quickly. it's also brilliant for any skin problems.


----------



## Alcalaina

CapnBilly said:


> If you take vitamin B in tablet form they will leave you alone.


No evidence for that, though. And why would it work in tablet form but not via dietary sources?



> There has been quite a bit of discussion about the role of Vitamin B in mosquito avoidance. Taking large quantities of vitamin B unfortunately does not decrease the number of mosquito bites you get. Such an apparently simple solution to mosquito avoidance is appealing, but careful scientific trials have failed to show any mosquito repelling effects as a result of taking oral vitamin B, including B1.
> 
> *There is some evidence that the use of B1 will make any bites feel less itchy, but it does not reduce the risk of diseases spread by biting mosquitoes.


----------



## Alcalaina

JoCatalunya said:


> Haven't you heard of repelling? Honestly, some folk give in way too easily.


Not when I've just had a shower - I'd rather just stop the mozzies getting into the bathroom in the first place!


----------



## xabiaxica

so I'm sitting here minding my own business drinking my coffee & a little buççer just bit me on the leg

I rarely get bitten, and if I do don't have much of a reaction, but this is really coming up now, despite my usual remedy of vinegar


----------



## zilly

xabiachica said:


> so I'm sitting here minding my own business drinking my coffee & a little buççer just bit me on the leg
> 
> I rarely get bitten, and if I do don't have much of a reaction, but this is really coming up now, despite my usual remedy of vinegar


Ice pack time !!!! Some people say that dogs licking a bite helps.......................!!?


----------



## Alcalaina

zilly said:


> Ice pack time !!!! Some people say that dogs licking a bite helps.......................!!?


Depends what he's been licking beforehand ...


----------



## zilly

Exactly !!!


----------



## JoCatalunya

There is a cream which you get from the pharmacist called CLARAL, it comes in 2 strengths normal and fuerte, it is great for skin conditions and best of all insect bites. I use it all the time and it stops the itching instantly and they don't come up a fraction of what they do when I use anti-histamine creams.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

OK, I'm holding you lot responsible. My mozzie prone daughter is off to Greece for a week on Friday. We've just been to Mercadona and bought the spray and the stick on squares. I'm getting the plug in refills tomorrow as I didn't know which size to get, and I'll also get the bite cream JoCatalunya recommends.
This had better be enough!


----------



## JoCatalunya

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, I'm holding you lot responsible. My mozzie prone daughter is off to Greece for a week on Friday. We've just been to Mercadona and bought the spray and the stick on squares. I'm getting the plug in refills tomorrow as I didn't know which size to get, and I'll also get the bite cream JoCatalunya recommends.
> This had better be enough!


Oh my, how will I live with the recriminations if it doesnt.


----------



## pladecalvo

I eat 1 clove of raw garlic every day and I never get bitten. :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica

pladecalvo said:


> I eat 1 clove of raw garlic every day and I never get bitten. :clap2:


or kissed...........



or bitten by vampires.......


I bought some of those patches from Mercadona that you put on your clothes - so far so good

they're only 1cm square & you can put them on the inside, although they're pretty much invisible


----------



## pladecalvo

xabiachica said:


> or kissed...........


Well yeah...there is that!! 



> I bought some of those patches from Mercadona that you put on your clothes - so far so good
> 
> they're only 1cm square & you can put them on the inside, although they're pretty much invisible


What were they called??


----------



## xabiaxica

pladecalvo said:


> well yeah...there is that!! :d
> 
> what were they called??


nomosquitos


----------



## el pavlo

In the lat 1960's I spent 3 years in Singapore, and later a year on Addu Atoll (Maldives).
We used to use a very effective mozzie aerosol spray known as Pyrethrum. This was regarded as safe at the time, and knocked the little so and so's dead very quickly. 
All of a sudden the RAF stopped using Pyrethrum in the transport aircraft, and it became virtually impossible to obtain any more.
Having "googled" it I find that it is still around, but whether we can get it in Spain is another matter.
It would be good if we could........or would it ? Anyone have any ideas ??


----------



## xabiaxica

el pavlo said:


> In the lat 1960's I spent 3 years in Singapore, and later a year on Addu Atoll (Maldives).
> We used to use a very effective mozzie aerosol spray known as Pyrethrum. This was regarded as safe at the time, and knocked the little so and so's dead very quickly.
> All of a sudden the RAF stopped using Pyrethrum in the transport aircraft, and it became virtually impossible to obtain any more.
> Having "googled" it I find that it is still around, but whether we can get it in Spain is another matter.
> It would be good if we could........or would it ? Anyone have any ideas ??


ask the pharmacist??

Toni by mercadona will know


----------



## el pavlo

A friend of ours told us that if we have a teaspoon of marmite every day that will keep the little pests away..........nice on a slice of toast, but a whole teaspoon ??


----------



## el pavlo

xabiachica said:


> ask the pharmacist??
> 
> Toni by mercadona will know


Never been to Toni before. That name keeps cropping up.
Worth a visit ! Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica

el pavlo said:


> Never been to Toni before. That name keeps cropping up.
> Worth a visit ! Thanks.


he's the best!


----------



## xabiaxica

el pavlo said:


> A friend of ours told us that if we have a teaspoon of marmite every day that will keep the little pests away..........nice on a slice of toast, but a whole teaspoon ??


----------



## el pavlo

xabiachica said:


>


Well........we don't all like marmite !!!!!!


----------



## Happyexpat

My wife asked her friend to bring her back some marmite from the UK. She got an extra large bottle and only had hand luggage. Needless to say confiscated....strangely though it didn't get chucked in the usual bin but was put under the counter.....wonder why !


----------



## el pavlo

Happyexpat said:


> My wife asked her friend to bring her back some marmite from the UK. She got an extra large bottle and only had hand luggage. Needless to say confiscated....strangely though it didn't get chucked in the usual bin but was put under the counter.....wonder why !


Shame about that..........you can buy it in Iceland (if there's one close to hand), but it's expensive for the amount in the jar.
My better half managed to "smuggle" a bag of runner beans in her hand luggage when she came back from a trip to the UK recently............bliss !!! :clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

el pavlo said:


> Shame about that..........you can buy it in Iceland (if there's one close to hand), but it's expensive for the amount in the jar.
> My better half managed to "smuggle" a bag of runner beans in her hand luggage when she came back from a trip to the UK recently............bliss !!! :clap2:


Are you sure you can't you get runner beans down your way?

We can here, and in the north and I remember buying them when we were in Nerja some years ago...


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Are you sure you can't you get runner beans down your way?
> 
> We can here, and in the north and I remember buying them when we were in Nerja some years ago...


you can - they are in paella valenciana & I've bought them

or have I got the wrong beans - aren't runner beans _judías verdes_?











I doubt they repel mozzies though.............................


----------



## el pavlo

xabiachica said:


> you can - they are in paella valenciana & I've bought them
> 
> or have I got the wrong beans - aren't runner beans _judías verdes_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they repel mozzies though.............................


We need Marmite flavoured runner beans for that !!

We haven't managed to find genuine runner beans here so far.......just the Spanish flat beans, which are in all the shops.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

el pavlo said:


> We need Marmite flavoured runner beans for that !!
> 
> We haven't managed to find genuine runner beans here so far.......just the Spanish flat beans, which are in all the shops.


Well, I suppose it's down to your definition of runner bean then. My dad grows runner beans in England. They are dark green, coarse and hairy. They need to have the stringy bit down the side cut off. The beans I buy here are rarely stringy. I top and tail them and in the pot, so i actually prefer them...
PS In Bilbao the beans in the photo are known as _*vainas*_


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I suppose it's down to your definition of runner bean then. My dad grows runner beans in England. They are dark green, coarse and hairy. They need to have the stringy bit down the side cut off. The beans I buy here are rarely stringy. I top and tail them and in the pot, so i actually prefer them...
> PS In Bilbao the beans in the photo are known as _*vainas*_


I'm glad I'm not the only one who's confused/can't tell the difference


----------



## el pavlo

You have to pick them while they are medium sized and succulent. If you wait until they are fully grown they are then "stringy" .
Some people call them string beans I believe.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who's confused/can't tell the difference


Ahha!
Trying out a new toy, I see!!

Guess what, I like it!!


----------



## Johanna

Many Brits believed in taking Vit B complex ( compound ) to keep mozzies at bay ( Marmite has lots of Vit B Co in it)

When our children were small, we had loads of mozzies, was told to put some Dettol in their bath water, I still do when they come for a sleep over.

I know Dettol does not smell like Opium or Chanel no 5, but anything to keep the mozzies away..


Inside we use the plug-in mosquito repellants.


----------



## xabiaxica

Johanna said:


> Many Brits believed in taking Vit B complex ( compound ) to keep mozzies at bay ( Marmite has lots of Vit B Co in it)
> 
> When our children were small, we had loads of mozzies, was told to put some Dettol in their bath water, I still do when they come for a sleep over.
> 
> I know Dettol does not smell like Opium or Chanel no 5, but anything to keep the mozzies away..
> 
> 
> Inside we use the plug-in mosquito repellants.


we have 'black lights' which also suck the mozzies & moths in...........they work brilliantly indoors


----------



## Johanna

xabiachica said:


> we have 'black lights' which also suck the mozzies & moths in...........they work brilliantly indoors


What are "black lights" xabiachica?


Sounds very interesting!


----------



## Biscombe

I make my own potion! here's the recipe...............


Lemongrass Insect Repellent

10 lemongrass sticks
4 tsp scented pelargonium ‘Citronella’ leaves (about 15 leaves)
4 tsp whole cloves (i used 5)
400ml sunflower oil, to cover

You could experiment and add more things that mozzies dislike such as basil and lemon peel

1. Wash and chop the lemongrass sticks and pelargonium leaves, and place both in a blender with the cloves. Add the oil, then whizz until pulped.

2. Place the pulp in a glass heat-proof bowl and cover. Put the bowl over a pan of boiling water on a low heat, making sure there are no gaps around the bowl, and leave for 1 hour. Keep checking that the pan does not boil dry. Living in Spain you could put the ingredients in a metal bowl with a lid on and put it in a hot sunny place for a day or two if needed.

3. Leave to cool, then strain the citrus-and spice-scented oil through muslin to remove all the fibrous bits, and store in a pump spray bottle.

USE: Shake the bottle well, then spray liberally onto skin up to 4 times a day, paying particular attention to exposed areas like ankles, wrists and neck, and avoiding the eyes. Re-apply after washing or bathing, and before bed.

It really works!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

Johanna said:


> What are "black lights" xabiachica?
> 
> 
> Sounds very interesting!


it's a little machine like this -









they bugs are attracted to a flourescent bulb - when they get close, there is a fan inside it which literally 'sucks' the little buzzers in!!

we keep it in the living room, cos the light is VERY bright, but sleep with all the indoor doors open - very rarely get bitten or even see a mozzie in the bedrooms at night - even if we leave other windows open, the mozzies don't seem to be able to resist the bright light


----------



## el pavlo

xabiachica said:


> it's a little machine like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they bugs are attracted to a flourescent bulb - when they get close, there is a fan inside it which literally 'sucks' the little buzzers in!!
> 
> we keep it in the living room, cos the light is VERY bright, but sleep with all the indoor doors open - very rarely get bitten or even see a mozzie in the bedrooms at night - even if we leave other windows open, the mozzies don't seem to be able to resist the bright light


Just to add a little to that.......there is an 800 volt DC grid in front of the UV fluorescent tube which the mozzies fly into and are "zapped" upon contact with it. The fan helps to draw them in and on to the grid. 
Yippeeeee.....got the little sods !


----------



## Happyexpat

*Ligts*

Actually as a gadget freak this appeals and there is also another which we have tested. I don't know why it works but it does.....

If you are outside, say Al Fesco dining hang a yellow bulb (they are now actually producing them in these stupid energy saving bulbs) where you are sitting. Within 20m hang a blue bulb or even a 'black' light mosquito killer. For some reason mosquitos will keep clear of yellow light but go to a blue one. As I said haven't got a clue why but it does work in practice.

The problem of course is under the table where there no light and every bug in creation has a go at your ankles but you can't have everything......maybe a glass table is the answer!

Actually I quite like the 'tennis racket' zapper. Same electric grid as the mosquito zappers but in a hand held racket. Nothing as satisfying as that zap, sparks and crackle as the little b&*%^rs fry gently when you swing the racket. I am going to have a lie down now and call a psychiatrist as there is probably is something wrong with me.




xabiachica said:


> it's a little machine like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they bugs are attracted to a flourescent bulb - when they get close, there is a fan inside it which literally 'sucks' the little buzzers in!!
> 
> we keep it in the living room, cos the light is VERY bright, but sleep with all the indoor doors open - very rarely get bitten or even see a mozzie in the bedrooms at night - even if we leave other windows open, the mozzies don't seem to be able to resist the bright light


----------



## xabiaxica

el pavlo said:


> Just to add a little to that.......there is an 800 volt DC grid in front of the UV fluorescent tube which the mozzies fly into and are "zapped" upon contact with it. The fan helps to draw them in and on to the grid.
> Yippeeeee.....got the little sods !


good innit - you are obviously way more technical than I am!!


----------



## el pavlo

xabiachica said:


> good innit - you are obviously way more technical than I am!!


No........I just read what it said on the label.
Good job it was in English !!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

el pavlo said:


> Just to add a little to that.......there is an 800 volt DC grid in front of the UV fluorescent tube which the mozzies fly into and are "zapped" upon contact with it. The fan helps to draw them in and on to the grid.
> Yippeeeee.....got the little sods !


Very very interesting, but the bright light is a definite minus - won't be able to have that in the bedroom...

We use the plug in things, and although I hate to think what we're breathing in they seem to do the trick.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Very very interesting, but the bright light is a definite minus - won't be able to have that in the bedroom...
> 
> We use the plug in things, and although I hate to think what we're breathing in they seem to do the trick.


that's why we got these machines - no nasty stuff to breathe in

we just have one in the lounge, like I said - def too bright for the bedroom


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> that's why we got these machines - no nasty stuff to breathe in
> 
> we just have one in the lounge, like I said - def too bright for the bedroom


Yeah, but it's weird. We rarely get bitten downstairs - they like the bedrooms?!? Naked bodies?? They are perverts obviously


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yeah, but it's weird. We rarely get bitten downstairs - they like the bedrooms?!? Naked bodies?? They are perverts obviously


they are probably hiding all day - waiting...................


----------



## Happyexpat

Ah now we can get runner beans from our local market in Agost, as you say bliss, they are called, she says, something like 'Judas'. She has even managed to get them in Mercadona but it's a very short season.
Now my wish would be for Jersey Royal new potatoes, no chance!


----------



## xabiaxica

Happyexpat said:


> Ah now we can get runner beans from our local market in Agost, as you say bliss, they are called, she says, something like 'Judas'. She has even managed to get them in Mercadona but it's a very short season.
> Now my wish would be for Jersey Royal new potatoes, no chance!


judías!!


----------



## el pavlo

xabiachica said:


> they are probably hiding all day - waiting...................


Yes they hide under beds, bedroom furniture, behind sink units and loos and any place that's dark and preferabley damp.
Look out for them lurking under desks or wherever you write or work your computer
from.........they are just *waiting* for legs with a nice rich blood supply to shins and ankles especially. By the time you realise they are there, it's too late !!

They really are a pain in the neck ? 
How polite was that ?


----------



## pladecalvo

I used one of those blue UV zappers on the terrace. Quite honestly, it was rubbish as it attracted all the moths and flying insects from miles around. I used to put on a table in the corner but within 30 minutes the top of the table was a seething, crawling mass of moths, beetles and other insects. Rubbish!


----------



## xabiaxica

pladecalvo said:


> I used one of those blue UV zappers on the terrace. Quite honestly, it was rubbish as it attracted all the moths and flying insects from miles around. I used to put on a table in the corner but within 30 minutes the top of the table was a seething, crawling mass of moths, beetles and other insects. Rubbish!


it's not meant to be used outdoors.............


and since it's meant to attract the little buççers & zap them, I'd say it was working...........






















or maybe you're joking?


----------



## Happyexpat

Remember, yellow light where you want to be, blue light where you want them to be, then it works!


----------



## pladecalvo

xabiachica said:


> it's not meant to be used outdoors.............
> 
> 
> and since it's meant to attract the little buççers & zap them, I'd say it was working...........


Well on the box there is a picture of it hanging outdoors and it has .._."Ideal for use in home, garden or outdoors camping"_ written on the box.
ELECTRONIC UV INSECT KILLER MOSQUITO PEST FLY ZAPPER 4W | eBay UK

...and it doesn't kill 'em either. There is the odd 'crack' about once every three hours as a tiny insect like a mozzie gets too near but anything bigger than a fly walks all over it...including the electric element. It just attracts thousands of moths which then start flying in your face and those large green 'shield beetles' that come in like a kamikaze plane and smack you in the forehead. lane:

I have found a use for it though. I hang it over my fish pond and the water gets covers in insects. My fish are too full to move in the mornings. :clap2:
.


----------



## xabiaxica

pladecalvo said:


> Well on the box there is a picture of it hanging outdoors and it has .._."Ideal for use in home, garden or outdoors camping"_ written on the box.
> ELECTRONIC UV INSECT KILLER MOSQUITO PEST FLY ZAPPER 4W | eBay UK
> 
> ...and it doesn't kill 'em either. There is the odd 'crack' about once every three hours as a tiny insect like a mozzie gets too near but anything bigger than a fly walks all over it...including the electric element. It just attracts thousands of moths which then start flying in your face and those large green 'shield beetles' that come in like a kamikaze plane and smack you in the forehead. lane:
> 
> I have found a use for it though. I hang it over my fish pond and the water gets covers in insects. My fish are too full to move in the mornings. :clap2:
> .


how odd........we have two - the tray that catches the dead critters needs emptying a lot - all sorts of stuffin there - mozzies to big moths


----------



## pladecalvo

xabiachica said:


> how odd........we have two - the tray that catches the dead critters needs emptying a lot - all sorts of stuffin there - mozzies to big moths


I'm just waiting for someone to get drunk enough to stick their finger in to test it!!!! 

Mine certainly attracts them but it ain't killing 'em.


----------



## JoCatalunya

I would check the actual lighting element, apparently they have a lit up shelf life (about a year) and whilst they still light up they stop working as far as killing the critters it attracts. If yours is under a year old I would look into sending it back to the manufacturer, however, if the postage is going to cost you more than it actually cost, maybe you should bin it and get another.

You need to place the zapper in a dark corner so that it is the only light source and it should work on anything that comes into contact with it. Some of the smaller, cheaper versions are not much use I will grant you, but the ones you see in butchers, shops, cafes etc in the UK are. 

Otherwise, get a tin of fly spray and do your worst.


----------



## pladecalvo

JoCatalunya said:


> I would check the actual lighting element, apparently they have a lit up shelf life (about a year) and whilst they still light up they stop working as far as killing the critters it attracts. If yours is under a year old I would look into sending it back to the manufacturer, however, if the postage is going to cost you more than it actually cost, maybe you should bin it and get another.


It is odd because it does work as long as the insects are no bigger than a small fruit fly. 




> Otherwise, get a tin of fly spray and do your worst.


Easily the best solution I think. A little tip if you are bothered with flies when eating outside. Get a piece of kitchen towel and spray it with fly spray until it's soaking wet then place it in a glass in the centre of the table....no flies!! :clap2:


----------



## el pavlo

pladecalvo said:


> Well on the box there is a picture of it hanging outdoors and it has .._."Ideal for use in home, garden or outdoors camping"_ written on the box.
> ELECTRONIC UV INSECT KILLER MOSQUITO PEST FLY ZAPPER 4W | eBay UK
> 
> ...and it doesn't kill 'em either. There is the odd 'crack' about once every three hours as a tiny insect like a mozzie gets too near but anything bigger than a fly walks all over it...including the electric element. It just attracts thousands of moths which then start flying in your face and those large green 'shield beetles' that come in like a kamikaze plane and smack you in the forehead. lane:
> 
> I have found a use for it though. I hang it over my fish pond and the water gets covers in insects. My fish are too full to move in the mornings. :clap2:
> .




The device shown on your Ebay link is not the same mozzie zapper that Xabiachica is referring to at all. (Have a look at the illustration shown earlier.)
The zapper we are talking about is for indoor use only, has a 9 watt U/V fluorescent U tube to attract the little sods, and a switchable fan to draw them in through the front grill and on to the 800 volt electric grid which kills them instantly. 
It's especially effective in the evenings, and we have one running continously under the coffee table in the living room. They love low levels and subdued light which is where your feet are likely to be.


----------



## xabiaxica

el pavlo said:


> The device shown on your Ebay link is not the same mozzie zapper that Xabiachica is referring to at all. (Have a look at the illustration shown earlier.)
> The zapper we are talking about is for indoor use only, has a 9 watt U/V fluorescent U tube to attract the little sods, and a switchable fan to draw them in through the front grill and on to the 800 volt electric grid which kills them instantly.
> It's especially effective in the evenings, and we have one running continously under the coffee table in the living room. They love low levels and subdued light which is where your feet are likely to be.


duh - why didn't I click the link???

you're right - it's nothing like what I/you have at all!!!


I guess you get what you pay for..............


----------



## pladecalvo

xabiachica said:


> duh - why didn't I click the link???
> 
> you're right - it's nothing like what I/you have at all!!!
> 
> 
> I guess you get what you pay for..............


You saying a I'm a cheapskate????


----------



## xabiaxica

pladecalvo said:


> You saying a I'm a cheapskate????


eerrrrmm.............


maybe you just didn't know there was better product on the market.......................


----------



## NotinUse

xabiachica said:


> it's a little machine like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they bugs are attracted to a flourescent bulb - when they get close, there is a fan inside it which literally 'sucks' the little buzzers in!!
> 
> we keep it in the living room, cos the light is VERY bright, but sleep with all the indoor doors open - very rarely get bitten or even see a mozzie in the bedrooms at night - even if we leave other windows open, the mozzies don't seem to be able to resist the bright light


I like the idea of the fan switching on and sucking them in and very tempted to buy one. However when I checked the specs of the machine there is no mention of this fandangle.
That's either bad marketing by them because this would surely be a great selling point, or maybe they have changed the design.
Can you confirm if its the same model as this one for us? ta

Draper 42990 900V Dc 230V Ac Electric Insect Killer Part No: IK900 - Draper available at Draper Tools


----------



## xabiaxica

NotinUse said:


> I like the idea of the fan switching on and sucking them in and very tempted to buy one. However when I checked the specs of the machine there is no mention of this fandangle.
> That's either bad marketing by them because this would surely be a great selling point, or maybe they have changed the design.
> Can you confirm if its the same model as this one for us? ta
> 
> Draper 42990 900V Dc 230V Ac Electric Insect Killer Part No: IK900 - Draper available at Draper Tools


yep - ours are the 42990, but we've had them a couple of years, so I guess they might have changed the design, but can't see why they'd change a winner 

the blurb does say 'drawn towards the light' - maybe that's what they mean - you're right - it would be a great selling point


----------



## NotinUse

xabiachica said:


> yep - ours are the 42990, but we've had them a couple of years, so I guess they might have changed the design, but can't see why they'd change a winner
> 
> the blurb does say 'drawn towards the light' - maybe that's what they mean - you're right - it would be a great selling point


Thanks for that xabiachica and the idea, also please edit that link if it infringes the rules its not Draper I just noticed


----------



## xabiaxica

NotinUse said:


> Thanks for that xabiachica and the idea, also please edit that link if it infringes the rules its not Draper I just noticed


doesn't matter - I got my pic from the Amazon site


----------



## pladecalvo

Happyexpat said:


> The orange bottle liquid is Inkor Repelente Vaporizador, repelente mosquitos from Mercadona. It works superbly and we have been using it for years. It also keep flies off for quote a while. Highly recommended!


Searched high and low for it today but couldn't find it.


----------



## xabiaxica

pladecalvo said:


> Searched high and low for it today but couldn't find it.


our local branch has it - did you not ask an assistant?


----------



## el pavlo

NotinUse said:


> I like the idea of the fan switching on and sucking them in and very tempted to buy one. However when I checked the specs of the machine there is no mention of this fandangle.
> That's either bad marketing by them because this would surely be a great selling point, or maybe they have changed the design.
> Can you confirm if its the same model as this one for us? ta
> 
> Draper 42990 900V Dc 230V Ac Electric Insect Killer Part No: IK900 - Draper available at Draper Tools


Have a look at this pdf technical blurb. There is a circuit diagram showing the fan as being part of the workings of the Zapper.

http://www.drapertoolbox.co.uk/link/1/42990ins.pdf

So it looks to be exactly the same as the one inquestion. Apart from the fact that there is no on/off switch to control the fan. (which there is on the older version) So the fan runs all the time the device is plugged in.


----------



## NotinUse

el pavlo said:


> Have a look at this pdf technical blurb. There is a circuit diagram showing the fan as being part of the workings of the Zapper.
> 
> http://www.drapertoolbox.co.uk/link/1/42990ins.pdf
> 
> So it looks to be exactly the same as the one inquestion. Apart from the fact that there is no on/off switch to control the fan. (which there is on the older version) So the fan runs all the time the device is plugged in.


I did fire off a tech question to them but never had a reply so I presume the 17W includes the fan running, I shall def get one on my return to the UK, as it happens a quick look around tells me that's not a bad price. thanks :clap2:


----------



## NotinUse

Here's a similar model in action


----------



## pladecalvo

xabiachica said:


> our local branch has it - did you not ask an assistant?


An assistant???? Might as well go looking for a pink elephant in our local. I will try to organise an expedition to track down one of those elusive beasts called_ 'Assistants'_ next week though.


----------



## xabiaxica

pladecalvo said:


> An assistant???? Might as well go looking for a pink elephant in our local. I will try to organise an expedition to track down one of those elusive beasts called_ 'Assistants'_ next week though.


really - might as well come to Jávea then - you can't turn round without bumping into one here!


----------



## Happyexpat

I know I am probably missing something here but what happened to good old fashioned fly sprays and swatters or are they out of fashion now? There was something awfully satisfying when you whacked em!


----------



## pladecalvo

xabiachica said:


> really - might as well come to Jávea then -


Too many Brits!!


----------



## andmac

Apparently lantana plants work well. Just back from the garden centre with eight of them to trial. At only a euro a go seems worthwhile. If they are no good, they brighten up the garden a bit!


----------



## marie&kim

Have a peice of marmite on toast 1 hour before bed. Its full of vitamin B and they hate it. Trust me, it might be an old wives tale but it works !


----------



## NotinUse

Just had this reply from Draper regarding that bug zapper.

Dear Sir,

Yes the motor always runs at 17 watts whether the fan is working or not. There is no on/off switch for the fan.



Regards


----------



## Pesky Wesky

It's official! 
It's not your blood that attracts mosquitos, but your carbon dioxide



Los mosquitos, que este verano estarán más presentes por las abundantes lluvias caídas hasta mayo, eligen a sus víctimas en función de la cantidad de dióxido de carbono que emiten al respirar y no, como afirma la creencia popular, por la dulzura de la sangre.

The mosquitoes this summer will be more present because of the abundant rains until May, choose their victims based on the amount of carbon dioxide emitted when breathing and not, as popular belief says, the sweetness of blood.

Here's the full article in Spanish 
El dióxido de carbono de la respiración, "culpable" de atraer a los mosquitos - Yahoo! Noticias
I'll see if I can find it in English later, or you could just run it through a translator

PS My daughter and I both used the stuff recommended from Mercadona and it didn't do the job


----------



## stevesainty

Kill off mosquitoes with a propane tank » Coolest Gadgets

There are lots of these types of mosquito killers advertised in USA usually about the same price. The propane tank lasts about a month apparently. I can't find any feedback about them though. Anyone here used them ?


----------



## baldilocks

We have one of those UV light thingies which seems to work for some flying beasts judging by the collection in the bottom but not for others going by the quantity we still get in our bedroom.

My wife uses an aerosol spray in the air stuff doesn't work too well on the beasts but it nearly kills the dog and me!


----------



## JoCatalunya

baldilocks said:


> We have one of those UV light thingies which seems to work for some flying beasts judging by the collection in the bottom but not for others going by the quantity we still get in our bedroom.
> 
> My wife uses an aerosol spray in the air stuff doesn't work too well on the beasts but it nearly kills the dog and me!


You cannot beat (I believe) a mosquito net above your bed. Not the rubbish ones they sell over here which would allow a 747 lane: to pass through it, but a far eastern type that won't let even the tiniest mosca negra through it not no how. 

You can get them off the internet :ranger: and personally speaking I wouldnt be without mine.


----------



## Tony R

I've just become aquainted with the mosca negra when I was out in July. I've got a place close to the Ebro in Flix and found the standard mozzie netting that I've just fitted to the windows is no barrier to them at all. I've still got bite marks and I've been back in Scotland for a couple of weeks now (just in time for the peak of the midgie season!). Can you get finer mesh for windows or will we just have to get a net for the bed? Not yet found a repellant that works, though my spanish neighbour swears by the honey cream. The local farmacia gave us their special "local" repellant, which smelt just like jungle formula and didn't work!


----------



## baldilocks

Stand 6 feet away from my suegra - she attracts them away from me!

Either that or get used to the idea that mosquitoes just love YOU!

Actually shouldn't it be mosquitas since I understand that it is the females that bite or am I getting confused and it is only the females that carry malaria.


----------



## Tony R

My good wife is a magnet for all things biting and it was handy to have her close to start with, but I think they got fed up and moved to me. Don't normally get bothered by mozzies that much as a rule, but you don't even hear or feel the moscas until it's too late. I'm sure it's only the female mozzies that bite and I've been told that the spanish strain is non malarial.


----------



## Biscombe

andmac said:


> Apparently lantana plants work well. Just back from the garden centre with eight of them to trial. At only a euro a go seems worthwhile. If they are no good, they brighten up the garden a bit!


Good tip! Easiest plant to take cutting from too!


----------



## el pavlo

chrisnation said:


> I just love the smell of DEET. I spent 3 years in Singapore in the mid '50s, as a young child, and the smell of '_Flit_' [the brand of DEET we used] wafted around my bedroom _every night_ as my mother sprayed the room with a large pump-up sprayer, like the ones gardeners use.
> 
> So a whiff of DEET takes me straight back to tropical nights under a mosquito net.
> 
> Now we have aerosols and I always keep one by my bedside. From the age of 4 I have woken up on red alert if a mozzie is buzzing around in the room. I set out to hunt the blighter down and don't go back to bed until I've zapped it with the spray.
> 
> This does sound a bit fanatical but it's been imprinted long-time now. There was malaria out east - my mother had it - I've had '_Big Foot_' in Brazil [my name for when you've had so many bites around the ankles that your feet swell up and you can't get your shoes on] and dengue in Trinidad from daytime-flying mozzies.
> 
> I have found that mozzies can bite through clothes. Obviously, an open weave is more vulnerable than something very fine.
> 
> The best anti-mozzie protection is air-con. They can't fly if they're cold.


I also spent 3 years in Singapore in the late sixties. Yes DEET was a great mozzie repellant (along with Pyrethrum). 
I once sprayed it on to my arms without having taken my watch off. BIG mistake........the watch's "crystal" glass almost immediately crazed (like a damaged car windscreen) and I had to have a new glass fitted.
So watch out for damage to plastics and other materials when using Deet !!
Singapore.........happy daze !


----------

